# 5.18 - UFC on FOX 8!



## *Bio* (Apr 9, 2013)

UFC on FX 8: Belfort vs. Rockhold


*Main Card*

Belfort vs Rockhold

Philippou vs Souza

Dos Anjos vs Dunham

Natal vs Camozzi

Trinaldo vs Rio

Tibau vs Cholish

Thiago vs Benoist

Alcantara vs Vinicius

Dias vs Lentz

Maldonado vs Hollett

Lineker vs Gashimov

*Prelims*

Formiga vs Cariaso

Martins vs Larsen


----------



## *Bio* (May 10, 2013)

I hope Vitor knocks Rockholds dick in the dirt!  Unfortunately it will probably be the other way around.


----------



## MR. BMJ (May 13, 2013)

I'm pretty excited to see this. I almost always route for Vitor these days...he needs a win. The last event I missed, I have to make sure to watch this one


----------



## Enigmatic707 (May 13, 2013)

Vitors gas tank ain't what it used to be- it has changed his approach and he's lost that fire to finish.


----------



## *Bio* (May 18, 2013)

The prelims are 3pm to 6pm (pacific time) on Fuel.  The main fights are on FX from 6 to 8pm!

Things got a little heated at the weigh in!  Apparently Rockhold got a little too close and Belfort shoved him hard...It was broken up.  I really hope it's a good fight!!  Vitor isn't that old but he's been around a long time...Unfortunately I think Rockhold is too hungry.  With that said, I hope Vitor pulls off the upset!!


----------



## *Bio* (May 19, 2013)

**spoiler alert**

Vitor KO's Rockhold in the 1st round! :headbang:

UFC on FX 8 results: Vitor Belfort knocks out Luke Rockhold - MMA Fighting


----------



## Enigmatic707 (May 19, 2013)

*Bio* said:


> Vitor KO's Rockhold in the 1st round! :headbang:
> 
> UFC on FX 8 results: Vitor Belfort knocks out Luke Rockhold - MMA Fighting



Fucking epic knockout... I love the spinning heel hook too.


----------



## MR. BMJ (May 19, 2013)

That was effin' awesome! Vitor looks rejuvenated.

Rockhold has a bright future, but he is pretty damn arrogant it seems. A loss may be what he needed.


----------



## AnaSCI (May 20, 2013)

Always enjoy watching Vitor fight! Looks like he is on the rise again!


----------



## K1 (May 23, 2013)

Vitor's the man...Looking forward to seeing him get another title shot...Sucks seeing him get so much shit over the TRT.....


----------

